# Buchtipp digitale Fotografie?



## CityCobra (4. Dez. 2008)

Servus!

Ich habe mir vor einigen Monaten endlich meine erste DSLR gegönnt, eine Pentax K20D mit Kit-Objektiv und zusätzlichen Pentax Tele 55-300 sowie weiteren Zubehör wie z.B. eine entsprechend große Speicherkarte, einen Tamrac Velocity Foto-Rucksack, eine Crumpler Pretty Boy 4000 "XL" Tasche für den Alltag und weiteres Zubehör.
Anfangs dachte ich ich wäre mit der Technik und den Möglichkeiten der Kamera überfordert, aber meine ersten Versuche und Bilder die ich dann im Urlaub mit der K20D geschossen hatte waren meiner Ansicht nach schon recht zufriedenstellend, und das obwohl ich die Bilder nicht digital nachbearbeitet hatte.
Mir fehlen erstens die nötigen Kenntnisse und ich hatte leider bisher auch nicht die Zeit mich mit diesem Thema eingehender zu beschäftigen.
Nun möchte ich mich in den Wintermonaten etwas ausgiebiger mit der digitalen Fotografie auseinandersetzen, und möchte Euch fragen, ob Jemand von Euch einen Buchtipp für mich als DSLR-Neuling hat, in dem das Thema einfach, lehrreich und anschaulich vermittelt wird?
Ich bin z.B. auf folgendes Buch aufmerksam geworden, allerdings wird teilweise in den Rezensionen darüber berichtet, dass zwar irgendwelche Blendeneinstellungen etc. empfohlen werden, nicht aber darauf eingegangen wird warum man eine bestimmte Blende in bestimmten Situationen verwenden soll. 

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/3827327628/ref=s9subs_c5_14_at1-rfc_g1-frt_g1_si1?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=04P1BX30290H2NNG6MEE&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128

Da es eine Vielzahl von Büchern gibt, die sich mit der digitalen Fotografie beschäftigen, __ blicke ich nicht mehr durch, und möchte die Spreu vom Weizen trennen, denn schließlich möchte ich mir unnötige Kosten und Ärger ersparen beim Buchkauf.
Falls hier also Jemand einen konkreten Tipp hat, wäre ich Euch Dankbar!
Ideal wäre ein Buch welches ich bei Amazon bestellen könnte.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
CC


----------



## Frank (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Buchtipp digitale Fotografie?*

Hallo Marc,

mal ganz kurz:
Ich habe zwar nicht direkt eine Buchempfehlung, aber schau mal hier:

Mir ging es am Anfang so ähnlich wie dir. 
Ich kann dir über die Wintermonate nur empfehlen die Kamera jeden Tag zur Hand zu nehmen und "drauf los zu knipsen" - mit verschiedenen Einstellungen versteht sich.
Lad dir die Bilder auf den PC und schau dir die Exifs der Bilder an. Dann kannst du schon sehr gut erkennen mit welchen Einstellungen man bei dementsprechenden Lichtverhältnissen gute Bilder macht.

In einem Buch ist zwar vieles beschrieben, aber meisten sind diese Bücher auch sehr "trockener Stoff". Selbst ausprobieren macht da viel mehr Spaß, vor allem wenn die Ergebnisse mit der Zeit immer besser werden.


----------

